# The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher



## Werthead (Nov 27, 2011)

*The Dresden Files #3: Grave Peril*





> Harry  Dresden, Chicago-based wizard for hire, finds himself drawn into a new  case. A plea from a helpless young woman sets him on a course that will  lead to a cataclysmic showdown with an old enemy, and may cost Dresden  that which he cares about the most...
> 
> 
> Grave Peril is the third novel in the Dresden Files series of  urban fantasies and an important turning-point in the series. The first  two novels, Storm Front and Fool Moon, were entertaining but little more  than enjoyable fluff. Grave Peril is a considerably darker and more  personal book, with Butcher's writing much more confident and assured as  he puts Dresden through the emotional wringer. Whilst reading the book I  was in put in mind of those 'gamechanger' episodes of Buffy and Angel  when Joss Whedon would rip up the status quo by doing something to the  characters that hurt them badly and established a new paradigm he would  have fun setting up and exploring.
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Nov 29, 2011)

*The Dresden Files #4: Summer Knight*





> Harry  Dresden is in trouble. He's inadvertently started a war between the  vampires and the wizards' White Council, his girlfriend has suffered an  unplanned magical transformation and he's in danger of being booted out  of his house and office. When a new paying job comes along it seems like  a great opportunity for Harry to get on top of his troubles...until he  finds himself in the middle of another magical war.
> 
> _Summer Knight_, the fourth novel in *The Dresden Files*, picks up some months after the events of _Grave Peril_  and is the first book in the series to feature extensive continuity  call-backs to previous volumes without a huge amount of exposition about  what's been going on. Four books and twelve hundred pages into the  series, I guess Butcher decided it was time to stop catering for  newcomers and get on with business.
> 
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Dresden Files #5: Death Masks*





> Harry  Dresden has a lot on his plate: he's been challenged to a duel to the  death to determine the outcome of the war between wizards and vampires;  he's been hired to find the missing Shroud of Turin; his old girlfriend  Susan is back in town for unknown purposes; and, just to round things  off, thirty arch-demons are on the prowl in Chicago. And that's not even  mentioning a pair of European art thieves hitting town and all three  Knights of the Cross turning up to confront a mutual foe.
> 
> _Death Masks_, the fifth book in *The Dresden Files*,  is the busiest book in the series to date. It sports at least four  distinct plot threads (along with several related subplots) which  interconnect with one another in a number of unexpected ways as the  novel progresses. Each one of these plots would be enough to drive a  novel by itself and Butcher seems to delight in upping the ante and  complexity of the series to new heights. Combined with the ongoing,  series-spanning storylines, this makes _Death Masks_ the most epic book in the series to date.
> 
> ...


----------

